# Can I spray weeds yet?



## All Day NPK (Feb 17, 2019)

My lawn is starting to green up nicely so far. I haven't used any fert and have not yet mowed but I probably could mow a bit. I already see many weeds popping up. I was surprised to see crabgrass already, is that a thing? Or maybe I'm spotting something else that I think is crabgrass. Lots of clover as well. Is is safe to spray them or should I wait a bit longer for a few more weeks?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If they are growing, spray them. It is unlikely you are seeing crabgrass now. You won't see it until June.


----------

